# It pays to be nice to strangers!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was a vendor at the Mid-America Toy show this weekend. I set up Fridasy night so I could be ready when the doors open Saturday. The vendor across from me got there late Saturday AM. He had 5 tables to sell from. I watched in bring in a couple boxes, go back out bring in a couple more, repeat. The next trip I called him over and offered him the use of my 4 wheel cart. He was very appreciative. On one trip he came over and asked I would help him unload and would give me this:










Obviously I did help him! Of course I didn't know he had a Dodge Dually loaded up! As I helped him I found a couple trays of T-Jets! I told him after I sell some stuff I would be over to shop. After we got everything in I watched both our spaces while he unpacked and set up. I did go back and asked how much one of the cars was was. He gave it to me! This one:










:wave::wave::wave:

I did shopping at other vendors and got this stuff:










1971 dated chassis.











Missing one pick up shoe, dang it!

More in the next post, I exceeded my picture limit.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*More stuff I got:*










It is factory built but I don't know by who. SCJ, do you know?










Built, missing a couple small pieces.










HAIL TO THE KING!!

Marty


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool!! Love that case!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> HAIL TO THE KING!!


Hail to the King _AND_ SuperTex :thumbsup: N I C E!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Hail to the King _AND_ SuperTex :thumbsup: N I C E!


Is that Walker Evans in the truck??

Nice scores!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great scores!!! It sure does pay to be nice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice pic ups! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet It sure does pay off being nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Note to self: Be nice to someone!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like I'm scre>>>d! I'm never nice to anyone lol:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> Note to self: Be nice to someone!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


*holds door open for Wes* ehem....where is my slot car? lol

Bob...Marty that is SUM neat stuff dar...zilla


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------

